# Ellen isnt too happy



## Loudassz (Nov 10, 2006)

I took this picture with my little SD400 on the way to new york.  I always have my little camera when I go to the city.  I showed this to a bunch of people and they said Ellens sad cause it looks like im about to pee on her.  Thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Nov 11, 2006)

I dig it!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## geoffe (Nov 11, 2006)

I think this is a rather powerful image.  I glanced at it then had to look again.  Quite nice.


----------

